# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  دیکامپایل کردن فایل هایی با پسوند    dat.*

## salar.exe

با سلام 
می خواستم بدونم فایلهایی با پسوند dat رو چطوری میتونم باز کنم

فایل مورد نظرم رو هم آپلود میکنم

----------


## Securebit

این فایل به احتمال زیاد لایسنس یک برنامه هست که انکریپت شده اگر منظور شما از باز کردن دکریپت باشد باید خود نرم افزار تحلیل بشه تا الگوریتم برای دیکریپت به دست بیاد.

----------


## salar.exe

با سلام مجدد و تسلیت شهادت مولی متقیان علی علیه السلام

 تشکر بابت پاسخگوئی سریعتون 

این فایل مربوط به آنتی ویروس EmsisoftEmsisoft Internet Security Pack  هستش که نسخه اورجینال اون سی روز تریال داره میخواستم بدونم چطوری میتونم این نرم افزار رو کرک کنم یا ریتریال تا بشه بازم ازش استفاده کرد

در ضمن اگه امکان داره روش باز کردن اون فایل dat رو هم بزارین

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام .
دوست عزيز هرگونه فعاليت وارز در اين سايت ممنوع است .
موفق باشيد .

----------

